# Social media



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I think we've discussed this before (apologies) but I can't find it and I'm curious whether people here use facebook, twitter etc.

I was very naive at first and thought the stuff I posted on facebook would remain private and was horrified when I found one of my photos being shared on the internet. It wasn't anything to be worried about, only a photo of me and Joseph Calleja outside the opera house in Munich but I learned my lesson.

I'm very careful now and only post stuff I would happily post in a public arena.

I don't have many fb friends and most of them I know personally. They are an eclectic mix and their posts range from the often seen "RU OK hun" to "I know that Cambridge was never as good as it should have been for bookshops, Oxford's sole claim to superiority lying therein." :lol:

I like both facebook and twitter and find them useful for information. Very often news about cast changes are on an opera house's social media account before it's posted anywhere else.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love Facebook - but I only have 41 friends and some of those (the ones I don't know well) I exclude from seeing all my stuff. 
I don't feel any need to go on to Twitter, but Facebook for me is a way of keeping in touch with my family & old schoolfriends and for posting photos, past and present.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

sospiro said:


> I don't have many fb friends and most of them I know personally. They are an eclectic mix and their posts range from the often seen "RU OK hun" to "I know that Cambridge was never as good as it should have been for bookshops, Oxford's sole claim to superiority lying therein." :lol:


We had Heffer's, but I don't think that I ever had to buy a book as an undergraduate, all of the course material was available in the Marshall Library. I suppose things are different now.

Much more interesting was Andy's Records Empire.

<I've just googled Andy and I'm stunned. I thought that he was just a local record enthusiast but it turns out that he became UK's top independent record retailer, and he spent time on the Sunday Times Rich List. Not bad for a sometime market trader.>


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm faceless, I leave that to the wife who loves it- not into that much connectivity


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

I love and need Facebook. Have been there for years, and have my page, as you know (and I recommend again: www.facebook.com/classicalrarities). Little known, seldom played live, forgotten composers, works and old players. Only chamber, string&orchestra and solo piano. New stuff daily. I invite all of you to visit it. Sure you'll enjoy it. And if you like the page, please say so.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I tweet: Mrs Pat Facebooks. Neither of us understands why.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

majlis said:


> I love and need Facebook. Have been there for years, and have my page, as you know (and I recommend again: www.facebook.com/classicalrarities). Little known, seldom played live, forgotten composers, works and old players. Only chamber, string&orchestra and solo piano. New stuff daily. I invite all of you to visit it. Sure you'll enjoy it. And if you like the page, please say so.


Nice page - I *have* 'liked' it!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I am a little addicted to social media. I do not let it consume my life but I do check it frequently throughout the day. I am currently using Facebook, instagram, and twitter


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

When it comes to keeping in touch with people I don't use anything apart from e-mail, texting and the occasional call. Some of my friends, all of whom I'd have thought would have better things to do at their age, post totally vacuous self-indulgent garbage on Facebook and that has always jaundiced my opinion of it. One real beef of mine is when people upload photos in order to mock others who have no idea what is going on just to get a cheap, mean-spirited laugh at their expense. On the other hand, maybe I shouldn't be too harsh as there is a high school reunion for our year this Friday and I assume the more responsible kind of Facebook user helped spread the word in order to get the event together.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

No social media for me, ever. Email is my preferred method of communicating with friends and relations, in that email is a modern and rapid version of the old-fashioned letter. The tales and examples of constant monitoring of phones for the latest version of What Are We Thinking Now strikes me as being detrimental to the development of a firm sense of self, and also denies us of much of the private time in our own heads to figure out who we are and what we should believe. It also denies us primary, unfiltered access to the world around us, whether natural or created. Just an old curmudgeon; pay no attention.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Wood said:


> We had Heffer's, but I don't think that I ever had to buy a book as an undergraduate, all of the course material was available in the Marshall Library. I suppose things are different now.
> 
> Much more interesting was Andy's Records Empire.
> 
> *<I've just googled Andy and I'm stunned. I thought that he was just a local record enthusiast but it turns out that he became UK's top independent record retailer, and he spent time on the Sunday Times Rich List. Not bad for a sometime market trader.>*


Blimey! The shop in Cambridge is a Starbucks now.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

The boss has been actively encouraging us to open twitter accounts "for communication purposes", so we can keep up-to-date on work by other researchers and - of course - to promote our own.

I am still among the few "delinquents" who haven't done so.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Kivimees said:


> The boss has been actively encouraging us to open twitter accounts "for communication purposes", so we can keep up-to-date on work by other researchers and - of course - to promote our own.
> 
> I am still among the few "delinquents" who haven't done so.


The pressure to do likewise was one of the things that led me to retire early from academia. Social media are for social purposes: the clue is in the name. If I want to read propaganda from the CPA Lab of Cephalopod Physiology, I'll go look at their website thank you.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm 35 and I never gave in to it despite a bit of social pressure to do so. Waste of time. Can't stand it. Stuff like Twitter is dumbing down society. And social media with focus on sharing pictures is for exhibitionists who need constant validation.

I do use E-mail and Whatsapp.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh yes and Linkedin, how I hate that site. Some people have suggested it's kind of "obligatory" these days. Yuck. That only increases my determination not to use it. I don't need it to make a career, or find a job, and I will go to great lengths to avoid using it, ever. I almost take pride in the fact that I'm not on there.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I have Facebook and Instagram. I'm active only on Facebook, not because of keeping in touch with people, but because the news about my university are posted frequently on Facebook, and that's pretty much the main reason why I'm there.

P.S. I recommend the Facebook page "Semiotic Apocalypse" (https://www.facebook.com/SemioticApocalypse/?fref=ts), they have big collection of rare, stylish, artistic and historically significant photos. A lot of interesting stuff there. I'm a big fan of that page.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm on Facebook at my grandson's request; rarely go there. Heck, I don't currently have a cellphone either. I tell my wife that my goal is to be the last person in New Mexico without one. In the meantime, she's accumulating communication devices at a fast pace. Combined, we're probably quite average.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Had my Facebook identity stolen once and my pictures turned up on sites you don't want to found death on . Never again.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

As some of you opera fans know, The Opera Platform, http://www.theoperaplatform.eu/en regularly streams live opera for free.

However the live stream never works properly for me but last night the superb _Le nozze di Figaro_ by Dutch National Opera was also streamed on DNO's facebook page and it streamed flawlessly. Love facebook for this sort of thing.


----------

